# Auto Detox: Audi A3 Aruba Perl Stunner



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

This weekend I had the pleasure of seeing a client from long ago, I have detailed the families cars for about 4 or 5 years now but things have changed since I last saw them new baby, congratulations ! new cars & dog, always nice to see them & a real nice guy too 

The detail ? Gloss enhancement V1.5 :lol:

The car came in friday afternoon & was collected Sunday lunch time, so I got to spend all day saturday & sunday morning with this Audi A3 fast back in stunning Aruba perl metallic

The brief was to breath some life back into the paintwork, a mobile smart repair man had left some dull patches in a few areas on the car, there were buffer trails from not working the polish properly, some general swirling here & there in the paintwork, no problem I said

I arrived at my unit in Tamworth around 8.30am saturday morning put the kettle on & took a few snaps in the unit prior to wash stage, the client mentioned not to bother with the exhaust pipes as he thought they were beyond repair



















The enemy !




























Paintwork looking a bit lifeless unfortunately



















Outside to rid her of the dirt:

Wheel arches scrubbed with the vikan brush duo & APC after a thorough jet wash out first



















This is what hides in there










Fronts too:










All four rinsed out & looking much better










Alloys next:

Acid free wheel cleaner used as usual & variety of soft sympathetic wheel cleaning brushes after a thorough jet wash first




























Inside too & rinsed with the jet wash










Body work next:

A thorough jet wash of every where

PM3 applied via pressure sprayer left to dwell a minute or two & another thorough jet wash










APC Swissvax detail brush in hand took care of the small areas like petrol filler, grills etc




























Clean










Car washed 2 bucket method with plush wash mitt

Tar remover used on paintwork & alloys to remove deposits



















Gently worked with a disposable microfiber cloth & rinsed thoroughly

I drove the car inside for claying, this was bilthamber fine which did a real nice job



















Paintwork dried with plush drying towels & shuts etc with work mf cloths




























After a good drying session I took paint readings over the entire car using the Positector










The car was taped up & I settled on a polish pad combo that would give the best result for the time I had

This was Flex rotary, Menzerna 3.02 3M flat orange pad, eraser & of course a nice cup of java in my mug










p.s these are on sale for a limited time only £600 each, oh & you get a free detail with it too 

This gave a nice result not perfect but this is an enhancement not a paint correction which would require much more time spent on the machine work

50:50 on the bonnet










Another angel










Unpolished










Polished










Passenger wing 50:50










Polished:










Unpolished:










All polished, yet to be refined:










After the first stage with 3.02 was completed the entire car was refined with 85RE on a finishing pad

Swissvax cleaner fluid & Scuderia was chosen to top off the new shine




























There's one of those mugs !










while the wax cured I, dressed, cleaned glass, chrome, nourished rubbers & polished those exhaust tips !

Lets have a look how she looked in her new dress ! 




































































































There you go Gloss Enhancement V1.5 :lol:

Even with the extra time on Sunday I still never left the unit until 7pm on saturday night, one day I might actually go home on time… but when you are having fun who cares  this was a very enjoyable detail for me A3's are great cars, in this colour absolutley stunning ! Plus very nice to see an old client again

Thanks
Barry
Auto Detox

www.autodetox.co.uk


----------



## AS_Dene (May 2, 2010)

Looks awesome, nice job
Actually a really nice colour !!

Regards
Dene


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning work, love the colour of this.

What was used on the exhaust Barry?


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Barry, what a stunning colour and even better after you had finished.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

AS_Dene said:


> Looks awesome, nice job
> Actually a really nice colour !!
> 
> Regards
> Dene


Thanks Dene, didn't lie about the colour did I ! 



Scrim-1- said:


> Stunning work, love the colour of this.
> 
> What was used on the exhaust Barry?


Exhaust combo was 0000 fine wire wool brilliant metal restore, brilliant chrome & britemax final sine & seal, i think thats what its called  cheers mate



butler2.8i said:


> Cracking work Barry, what a stunning colour and even better after you had finished.


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

Great work Barry, stunning finish! :thumb:

How did you find the lower (rough) sills? I find them irritatingly hard to clean at times.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great transformation Baz, colour really has come alive:thumb:


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Fantastic turn around, that colour is sweeeeet


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

Great job, great turnaround! 
The exhausts look really good as well! 
I bet the client was over the moon  

Stunning.


----------



## npj (Feb 21, 2011)

superb job and a great colour


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That looks awesome Baz!! Great pics too and what a lovely unit!!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job..


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work mate :thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Stunning looking colour, it looks so deep! Nice one :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Optimus said:


> Great work Barry, stunning finish! :thumb:
> 
> How did you find the lower (rough) sills? I find them irritatingly hard to clean at times.


Thanks ! yes they can be a real pain dirt gets in grained into the texture, as part of the pre wash I always treat them with something & give a good jet wash plus wash & then if anything remains its down on the knees with pac & a mf cloth 



slrestoration said:


> Great transformation Baz, colour really has come alive:thumb:


Cheers Nick mate :thumb:



Miguel Pestana said:


> Fantastic turn around, that colour is sweeeeet


Thanks, it is an awesome colour



Pookini said:


> Great job, great turnaround!
> The exhausts look really good as well!
> I bet the client was over the moon
> 
> Stunning.


Yes he was ! thanks for asking, glad you liked it



npj said:


> superb job and a great colour


Thanks



MidlandsCarCare said:


> That looks awesome Baz!! Great pics too and what a lovely unit!!


Cheers, unit isn't finished yet ! 



tonyy said:


> Great job..


Thanks Tony



DMH-01 said:


> Great work mate :thumb:


Cheers bud



id_doug said:


> Stunning looking colour, it looks so deep! Nice one :thumb:


Thanks Doug, just wish I had more time but it came out really nice in the time I had

Thanks guys for the mind words
Baz


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Mind words???:lol: Another long day Bazza


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Fantastic work and the colour really looking it's best with that combo


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Looks much better , great Job :wave:


----------



## Jim_S (Nov 6, 2009)

Looks better than new! I agree, a wonderful color for a Sportback 
How many hours did you put into this?


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

slrestoration said:


> Mind words???:lol: Another long day Bazza


:lol: you know what I meant and yes early start 220 miles round trip & some nice German metal completed :detailer:



Derekh929 said:


> Fantastic work and the colour really looking it's best with that combo


Thanks Derek



Racer said:


> Looks much better , great Job :wave:


Cheers Rui :thumb:


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

colour looks totally different after the detailing work, a truly awesome job


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Jim_S said:


> Looks better than new! I agree, a wonderful color for a Sportback
> How many hours did you put into this?


Sorry Jim I missed your reply while typing last night, Thank you & the hours were about 13 in total 



IanA said:


> colour looks totally different after the detailing work, a truly awesome job


Thanks Ian


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Wow, that does look good mate.
Please put me down for a mug and I'll drop the Golf off at the end of the month


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> Wow, that does look good mate.
> Please put me down for a mug and I'll drop the Golf off at the end of the month


ooops sorry Tim missed your reply, thanks mate :thumb:


----------

